# Heidi Klum & Tom & Bill Kaulitz (Tokio Hotel) - Spotted shopping for Vintage Clothing and Furniture at the Rose Bowl Flea Market (Pasadena, 13.10.2019



## Mike150486 (15 Okt. 2019)

​


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2019)

Tolle Bilder von Heidi ohne ihren Bill im Schlabberlook


----------



## gunnar86 (24 Okt. 2019)

Danke für Heidi.


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2020)

ich mag sie auch mit Schlabberhose


----------

